Ask HN: Whom do you follow for personal growth? - bryk
======
ryanchants
A few podcasts: Joe Rogan, Tim Ferris, and The Art of Manliness. Mainly
because they interview a lot of different people. I skip a lot, but it exposes
me to a bunch of new books and things. I listen to other podcasts, but they're
normally directed to specific areas.

The one that's clicked with me the most: Sebastian Junger on JRE[0]. I still
need to read Tribe, but listening to Junger discuss it really aligns with me,
as someone who has transitioned out of the military in the last few years.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4KiOECVGLg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4KiOECVGLg)

------
ogennadi
I'd say, the Bible has been most useful for me. But it took about 10 years
since I first read it, for the lessons to really click.

Good luck, and please share what you come up with.

~~~
snow_mac
Me too

------
HaBuDeSu
Naval Ravikant

He's done 2 periscopes (@naval)and there is a 2 hour podcast with him on
farnam street that are all amazing and don't overlap too much.

~~~
jxub
Second Naval Ravikant. He's a deep thinker and his twitter is a goldmine.

Naval represents an enticing mix of viewpoints of spiritual guru, contrarian
jester and visionary technologist.

~~~
hemantv
Here are some of his best quotes

[https://www.amazon.com/Naval-Ravikant-Quotes-influential-
sil...](https://www.amazon.com/Naval-Ravikant-Quotes-influential-silicon-
ebook/dp/B079DGNPQY)

------
ismail
Yourself.

Your own thoughts, journal, thinking about your thinking, thinking about
behaviour, self-reflection, thinking about others,figuring out your purpose,
figuring out your values

------
JSeymourATL
Several good mentions here already.

Recently been getting into High Performance Habits by Brendon Burchard.

His podcasts deliver good food-for-thought >
[https://brendon.com/books/](https://brendon.com/books/)

------
tmaly
For personal growth within the context of becoming better in the tech field, I
enjoy the Developer Tea podcast.

I also have enjoyed the Meta Learn podcast and from time to time select
episodes of Tim Ferris.

------
SirLJ
Me, myself and I

------
darrenwestall
Kerwin Rae & Gary Vaynerchuk

------
mindcrime
Grant Cardone is one.

